# Chrome Cat



## CASSI (Nov 6, 2008)

Thought I would share some thanksgiving laughs. I just got done replacing the line on my noodle rod with fire line. I forgot that I left the piece of mono laying on the living room floor until............... I heard my wife yelling at the cat. It seems she likes to try to eat fishing line. By the time I got a hold of her the line was not even hanging out of her mouth. I opened her mouth and had just enough to grab onto. I slowly and gently pulled the line as the cat made a chewing motion and out it came. Why in the hell would my cat want to eat my line? I guess its a stupid as my dog eating socks!


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Got to be careful Cassi that can actually really hurt your cat getting stuck in the intestine and neccessitating (spelling?) surgery.


----------



## CASSI (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah Ryo, I will keep my line on lockdown from now on. I was very relieved when I got it to come out. I see your from portage county, maybe we can get out some time, im looking to find some smally spots on the hoga this spring.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

I love cats. (DEAD ONES!)


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

had a cat once along time ago that ate some thread. needed major surgury and the cat was never right after that. be careful with fishing line or thread or stuff like that! also the dead cats comment is just dumb. if you don't like cats then thats fine but why they got to be dead? what they ever do to you? cats are great pets to have. I rather have a cat than a dog anyday even tho I don't wish death on dogs.. my cat is very smart, it doesn't have to go outside in the middle of the night to use the bathroom, it isn't full of fleas and it doesn't stink cause it gives itself a bath all the time. what else can ya ask for?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ever seen a cat eat the old school christmas tinsel? When it comes out, it is like poop on a string...haha!!

-KSU


----------



## CASSI (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree with you Fishaholic. "I love cats dead ones", that was fresh when I was about 12 years old.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

KSUFLASH said:


> Ever seen a cat eat the old school christmas tinsel? When it comes out, it is like poop on a string...haha!!
> 
> -KSU


haha


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

my cat loved to eat fishing line as well until he got a hook in his tail and took off running through the house while the fishing rod dragged behind him.


----------



## yetihw (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know if this is true but I remember hearing or reading that cats eat their hair balls lying around so that any potential prey will not know that they are around, perhaps your cat confused the line for hair.


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

I dont' think his cat confused the line for hair, you know the saying "Curiosity......". My stupid cat will eat anything as well. I make sure I get all the line when I change it on the spools. My cat really prefers flowers and plants! I never have to buy flowers for my wife anymore cuz we wind up putting them in a cabinet or something so he can't get to them!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

cats love string. no need to even buy toys really just give them a shoe lace or sumthing and they have a blast. I think since cats play with the string and stuff like sometimes they accidently swallow it a lil and once it starts going down they just swallow more and more instead of being smart like us and spitting it out. seen twisty ties and rubber bands in the litter box also. just got to be careful with stuff like that.


----------

